# Food allergies and Orijen



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

My 3y/o Toby and 7y/o Kysha both started to have breakout of some kind of skin allergies within the last 5 days. Kysha started to scratch a lot since last week and yesterday I found rashes all over Toby's neck,tummy and underarm area. It must be some kind of food allergies. I have made some changes to their food to add variety for about 3 weeks. Is it likely that they have the same food allergies or is it something else?

Toby has been having chicken/rice/liver/potato home-cooked meal for more than 2 years. He had been on anti-biotics on/off for almost 1year and the drug really had effects on his appetite. He would never touch any dog food and that was why we have to cooked for him. He never had any skin problem. Ksyha was adoptd 3 months ago. She lived off table scrap(fish or rice or other scrap) in her old home. In her first month in our home, I fed her chicken/rice/liver/potato home-cooked meal just like Toby. She did well on it and the skin problems (with the help of medicated shampoo) improved greatly and she scratched lesser than she first came. 

Then after 1 month, Kysha was on half-orijen 75% protein adult formula and half home-cooked diet. She did great and seems to put on weight better. Toby would occasionally have about 1cup a day in addition to what he is having. I also began to add vegatables, eggs and sweet potato to their home-cooked meal just to expand the variety of food they have. They both did great and their appetite were better. 

Last month, I bought the new 80% Orijen Adult formula and started feeding Kysha 100% kibble day and night while Toby advanced to half-kibble and half home-cooked meal. They did fine in the first 2 week. After several days, Kysha was starting to have lots of super stinky gas and stinky poop, and the scratching began. I knew she was having reaction to her food but I don't know which. 

4 days ago, I switched her to 6-fish formula but the scratch got worse. 

Could the increase in protien be cause of the problem? They both were on less than 50% protein all their life. It was only untill recently that I learned that I was not giving them enough. Or could it be fish? I remember giving them a tablespoon of canned tuna as treats and Orijens contained salmon. Or could it be the egg. But Toby would get egg-pie once a month and he never that a breakout like this. Or is commercial dog food just not right for them? 

I knew it is also possible that Toby could have developed allergy to chicken over the years. But it happend so quick and they both got it the same time. I just dont think its chicken yet.

I have stopped feeding all the kibbles now and switch to pork and rice temporarily.

Any suggestion would be nice. By the way, my *Eczema is acting up too! *


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Could be environmental. Wish I had any good suggestion other than asking your vet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you adding supplements to make sure their diet is balanced in calcium/ phosphorous???? I would strongly suggest you read and research what is needed for a balanced home cooked diet if that's the way you wanted to go. Since home cooked diets can't have bone ( which supply calcium and phosphorous in a raw diet), you really need to supplement in the right proportions. This is utmost importance. As far as the skin issues, it could be either food or environmental.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Are you adding supplements to make sure their diet is balanced in calcium/ phosphorous???? ]
> 
> Thanks for your concerns. Yes! They get 1/4tsp of raw egg shell or occasionally raw chicken bones. I used to give them cooked chicken bones but stopped since I found out how dangerous it could be!
> 
> ...


----------



## mintteagirl (Apr 4, 2010)

tob said:


> My 3y/o Toby and 7y/o Kysha both started to have breakout of some kind of skin allergies within the last 5 days. Kysha started to scratch a lot since last week and yesterday I found rashes all over Toby's neck,tummy and underarm area. It must be some kind of food allergies. I have made some changes to their food to add variety for about 3 weeks. Is it likely that they have the same food allergies or is it something else?
> 
> Toby has been having chicken/rice/liver/potato home-cooked meal for more than 2 years. He had been on anti-biotics on/off for almost 1year and the drug really had effects on his appetite. He would never touch any dog food and that was why we have to cooked for him. He never had any skin problem. Ksyha was adoptd 3 months ago. She lived off table scrap(fish or rice or other scrap) in her old home. In her first month in our home, I fed her chicken/rice/liver/potato home-cooked meal just like Toby. She did well on it and the skin problems (with the help of medicated shampoo) improved greatly and she scratched lesser than she first came.
> 
> ...


 
Here is what I would suggest. Cut back the kibble a bit and add more veggies like canned salt free green beans and some pumpkin and cooked potatoes (white & sweet potatoes) when I say cut back the kibble I mean give them 1 1/2 c each per day mixed with the veggies. Feed them this for a week or so until the gas calms down. If you have to give them some charcoal or anti gas meds so everyone in the house can breath LOL. Than when all seems go and normal for a week slowly add the other 1/2 cup of kibble and cut back on some veggies. If the gas returns slow down again. Just go very slow. It would not hurt to add some probiotics and beneficial bacteria to there gut like acidophilus yougurt or just sprinkle the open capsules of the powder you can buy from whole foods etc on there food. or in there water. Also maybe switch to acana for a while it is the same basic formula as orijen but a bit less rich. The grASSLANDS IS GREAT IT CONTAINS NO CHICKEN IN CASE THATS AN ALLERGEN FOR THEM. One more thing to think of is depending upon where you live this is allergy season. Things are blooming the creeks are full of bacteria from warm weather too bla bla....when you wash them use a hypo allergenic fragrance free soap, add some baking soda to it also. rinse them really well and if they are particularly itchy pour a white vinegar & water solution over them and dont rinse it off !/4 cup per gal of water is good enough. rinse theree ears out with that solution also and dry them well inside. I know this is alot of info but I do this all day long this time of year in my salon and get paid the big bucks LOL so I'll save you some $$$$$$$


----------

